# Resorts, Ratings and Reviews



## Walt (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a question about the number rating of Resorts.

Are these numbers updated over the last 5 years or so? (getting rid of ratings posted more than 5 years ago.)

It seems to me that some resorts could have been down graded because of old furniture or the units needing to be updated.  

The Resort may have done these updates and if there are not many new ratings posted the Average rating may not be a true rating of this Resort.

I find the ratings and reviews very useful in exchanging into a resort for the first time.

Walt


----------



## Keitht (Feb 11, 2009)

We can only post reviews when we receive them.  If nothing has been received recently isn't it better at least to have some sense of what the resort was like in the past?
As long as people take note of the age of a review I believe they can have value even if they are old.  Don't forget many reviews aren't just about the resort, they also provide information about the surrounding area etc.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2009)

the ratings and reviews are always the absolute and most current calculations based on every rating and review submitted for the resort.


----------



## RIMike (Feb 11, 2009)

*Consider changing the rates to the last five years*



TUGBrian said:


> the ratings and reviews are always the absolute and most current calculations based on every rating and review submitted for the resort.



I understand and very much appreciate the ratings and service that Tug2 gives to TS owners and would be owners.  In many cases I think that there are not enough reviews to limit it to the last five years.  But in cases where a resort has fifty or more reviews, maybe we should consider using only the last five years to get a better sense of the resort today?


----------



## pammex (Feb 11, 2009)

I am involved in many sites where reviews can be only within a year and only one per reviewer, so repeat visits or reviews from one are deleted and replaces....I think this is a poor rule.....fo rone an older review is better than none and oes also usually include things to do in area, for two, all reviews give input on a resort.  Older and newer reviews serve as a means to compare what is occuriing or not occurring at a resort, what has changed etc....

I am all for keeping all reviews....especially since many of us are timeshare owners and maybe have not gone to their home resort in awhile, you want to know what is happening at that resort are they doing any updating etc....

I, for one say keep all reviews....there are never enough!


----------



## Keitht (Feb 12, 2009)

A requirement for reviews to be under a year old would in many cases mean no visible reviews at all.  Whilst I certainly agree that 'newer is better', I'd personally far rather have access to old reviews than none at all.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 12, 2009)

*Absolutely.*




Keitht said:


> I'd personally far rather have access to old reviews than none at all.


After all, a stopped clock is right twice a day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## RIMike (Feb 16, 2009)

*Keep all the reviews but...*



pammex said:


> I am involved in many sites where reviews can be only within a year and only one per reviewer, so repeat visits or reviews from one are deleted and replaces....I think this is a poor rule.....fo rone an older review is better than none and oes also usually include things to do in area, for two, all reviews give input on a resort.  Older and newer reviews serve as a means to compare what is occuriing or not occurring at a resort, what has changed etc....
> 
> I am all for keeping all reviews....especially since many of us are timeshare owners and maybe have not gone to their home resort in awhile, you want to know what is happening at that resort are they doing any updating etc....
> 
> I, for one say keep all reviews....there are never enough!



I absolutely LOVE the rating service that Tug2 provides.  Maybe I was misunderstood about what I meant...that happens from time to time.  I would KEEP all of the reviews, but I would only use the last fifty if there are a lot of reviews.  Some resorts have reviews that are years old.  A lot can happen in a decade.  However, I do understand that if a resort has only a few, like the last resort I stayed in has only had 11 total reviews....some of which are now six years old.  That resort needs ALL the reviews it has for its' rating.  But on the other hand, one of my home resorts, the Royal Islander has 133 I think...a clearer picture of its' quality might be to use the last fifty or 75 or whatever number is chosen in figuring it's current rating.


----------

